

CSI Effect: How Forensic Science on TV Impacts Our Real Justice System - jaybol
http://www.economist.com/science-technology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15949089

======
btilly
Thanks to CSI and relatives, here is what the public thinks image manipulation
can do:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk>

The ridiculousness may be lost on you if you need an explanation why a digital
image of a crappy security camera can't be used to zoom in on a reflection of
an eyeball. Or of why a 2-dimensional image can't be used to construct a
3-dimensional image of the scene, that you can rotate to see objects _out_ of
the line of view of the camera.

------
thewileyone
My brother-in-law is a homicide detective and is constantly asked by victims'
families why is it taking so long to solve cases when it's over in CSI by the
end of the hour.

~~~
mpk
He should tell them they're in a multi-episode story that's not in syndication
and being broadcast over several weeks.

~~~
cagey
Or better yet, watch <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_First_48> instead of
fiction.

------
gte910h
Atlanta's crime lab is so backed up most items aren't even submitted unless
they are key pieces of evidence; they just won't be ready in time otherwise.

Of course my wife doesn't find this out until after the jury renderered a
verdict (with her as a juror). Other than the medical examinier's testimony,
there was almost no physical evidence.

------
rtp
This might be of interest:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI_effect>

